# Hurst Rims



## jeffdetrick (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello,

I am a new member and this is my 1st post. In the spring, I want to pick up a complete set of Hurst Rims for my '67 GTO Convert. A few years back, I recall reading about a company that was making reproduction hurst rims in different sizes. I was intriqued at the time but finances (or lack of) kept me from pursuing it further. This spring, I plan on making the purchase; however, I can't recall the name of the company and can't find any information. It's probably just my stupid searching skills. I don't mind going with originals but I think those came in 14 inch only (I think). I was thinking more along the lines of 15's or 16's. I'm sure this has been covered before but I didn't see it.

Thanks for reading the post and thanks for any help!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Since you're from Pittsburgh (me, too), I looked around a little and found this: http://www.yearone.com/serverfiles/fbshopmain2.asp?cat=5

1. Click on the above link.
2. Click on Wheels/Brakes/Rear Axle in the left column.
3. Scroll down and click on Hurst Wheels under the Wheels section. It'll be in the middle of the page toward the bottom.

There's a bunch of Hurst Wheel stuff there. Hope that helps!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are a set of original Hurst wheels on e-bay, they aren't cheap; welcome to the forum!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RARE...012QQitemZ220071643758QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## huffhuff (Dec 15, 2006)

didn't know Hurst sold just the "rims". LOL. how did this Bling Bling term get into a legitimate forum on GTOs. Just kidding around but a rim is the portion of a wheel where the bead seats. chuckle.


----------



## jeffdetrick (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you so much for the information. Exactly what I was looking for. I'm actually north of Pittsburgh just outside of Cranberry. I figured Pittsburgh would be more recognizable. I've heard lots of good things performance wise regarding the newer model GTO's. I love the color on yours. Whereabouts are you located? Thanks again for the info.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

jeffdetrick said:


> Thank you so much for the information. Exactly what I was looking for. I'm actually north of Pittsburgh just outside of Cranberry. I figured Pittsburgh would be more recognizable. I've heard lots of good things performance wise regarding the newer model GTO's. I love the color on yours. Whereabouts are you located? Thanks again for the info.


You're very welcome. Was born dahn-tahn and lived in Whitehall until six. Moved around the country and now reside in the San Francisco East Bay.

Very familiar with Cranberry. Butler Country -- outside of the ridiculous Allegheny County real estate taxes.


----------



## jeffdetrick (Jan 8, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> You're very welcome. Was born dahn-tahn and lived in Whitehall until six. Moved around the country and now reside in the San Francisco East Bay.
> 
> Very familiar with Cranberry. Butler Country -- outside of the ridiculous Allegheny County real estate taxes.


Exactly why I didn't move into Allegheny County. Moved a few times myself (job related) but was born and raised in Michigan. Been in Pittsburgh 2 years now and I like it. Very scenic. MY brother-in-law lives in San Fran. although I'm not exactly sure where. He just moved there about a year ago. Always wanted to visit Alcatraz.


----------

